# No Locals On Sony A1



## spec2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Is there any reason why a Sony A1 would no longer pick up locals (Atlanta). DirecTV has given me conflicting answers. Phone support said it should since SD locals for ATL are on the 101 but a tech visiting my parents house said this model does not support the slimline 3 antenna (they have two newer HD receivers). The A1 gets locals on the 900s and just gives a black screen w/ "searching for satellite signal" message. It gets all other channels except for SportsSouth.

If the A1 is too old my parents have a deactivated Samsung SIR-TS160. If I reactivated this unit would it get SD locals for ATL?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

DirecTV will happily replace that ancient A1 with a new D12 for free...


----------



## spec2 (Oct 1, 2007)

"BattleZone" said:


> DirecTV will happily replace that ancient A1 with a new D12 for free...


of course they will -- they get a $5/ mo lease fee. I'm trying to avoid that because the A1 & Sammy receivers are owned units. Will DTV sell me one outright?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

spec2 said:


> Is there any reason why a Sony A1 would no longer pick up locals (Atlanta). DirecTV has given me conflicting answers. Phone support said it should since SD locals for ATL are on the 101 but a tech visiting my parents house said this model does not support the slimline 3 antenna (they have two newer HD receivers). The A1 gets locals on the 900s and just gives a black screen w/ "searching for satellite signal" message. It gets all other channels except for SportsSouth.
> 
> If the A1 is too old my parents have a deactivated Samsung SIR-TS160. If I reactivated this unit would it get SD locals for ATL?


Take a look into gct's maps here and find where is your local first.


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

spec2 said:


> of course they will -- they get a $5/ mo lease fee. I'm trying to avoid that because the A1 & Sammy receivers are owned units. Will DTV sell me one outright?


If this is your only active receiver, and you replace the A1 with the new D12, it will show a $5 leased charge as a primary, but then a $5 primary lease receiver credit.


----------



## spec2 (Oct 1, 2007)

"Crystal Pepsi Ball" said:


> If this is your only active receiver, and you replace the A1 with the new D12, it will show a $5 leased charge as a primary, but then a $5 primary lease receiver credit.


It's the 3rd receiver - Also have 2 leased HD receivers, so already get the one "lease fee free" credit.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

spec2 said:


> of course they will -- they get a $5/ mo lease fee. I'm trying to avoid that because the A1 & Sammy receivers are owned units. Will DTV sell me one outright?


So now you have ancient A1 receiver with $5 mirror fee, directv replaces with working D12 with $5 lease fee. Same cost per month.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

spec2 said:


> of course they will -- they get a $5/ mo lease fee. I'm trying to avoid that because the A1 & Sammy receivers are owned units. Will DTV sell me one outright?


Each additional receiver beyond the 1st one on the account costs you $5 per month, if its owned it shows as a mirrored programming fee, if it's leased it shows as a lease fee, the money is the same....ask D* for a replacement model as that A1 is virtually useless now....


----------



## spec2 (Oct 1, 2007)

"CCarncross" said:


> Each additional receiver beyond the 1st one on the account costs you $5 per month, if its owned it shows as a mirrored programming fee, if it's leased it shows as a lease fee, the money is the same....ask D* for a replacement model as that A1 is virtually useless now....


OK. Thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I got a Sony A55 going strong...with locals, but on its own 30" non-slimline dish antenna.

My locals are on the 101 Milwaukee DMA. If you have legacy equipment on a SWiM slimline-3, it probably will not work unless you have a SWM multiswitch with legacy ports.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I did ask OP to find what sat carry his SD locals, but he didn't bother to do his legwork.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Well since his post DID say Atlanta locals, I'm pretty sure they ARE on 101...  
My guess would be the parents have a SWM slimline, which of course will NOT work at all on this receiver...or the receiver is just old & should be replaced. (my suggestion)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If he could check parent's DVR setup screen for SWM setup, then we could reduce our fantasies.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

dishrich said:


> Well since his post DID say Atlanta locals, I'm pretty sure they ARE on 101...
> My guess would be the parents have a SWM slimline, which of course will NOT work at all on this receiver...or the receiver is just old & should be replaced. (my suggestion)





P Smith said:


> If he could check parent's DVR setup screen for SWM setup, then we could reduce our fantasies.


Doesn't matter. If it was on a SWiM, it wouldn't work at all. No locals, no base channels, nothing. 771s on everything.


----------

